# Official: Nissan WE recalls certain engines



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

I know many visitors do not look at specific topics;

therefore please see my post: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130699-official-nissan-we-recalls-certain-engines.html

It is relevant to ALL EU countries (not sure for UK though because I do not now if Uk follows the EU regulation that oblige manufacturers NOT to use any lead)


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for posting this up and also the hard fight that you guys put up with Nissan!! Is there a range of chassis numbers that are effected?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

bhp said:


> Thank you for posting this up and also the hard fight that you guys put up with Nissan!! Is there a range of chassis numbers that are effected?


From how it looks the first 600 EU,but only LHD cars so far...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> From how it looks the first 600 EU,but only LHD cars so far...


wonder if this means Nissan will apologise to you for the terrible way they spoke to you after your engine went


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> wonder if this means Nissan will apologise to you for the terrible way they spoke to you after your engine went


Never....im in their system as a fraudster forever...im sure:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

what has happened to the linkee


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Thread is stil there I think - just hidden from us at the moment.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> Thread is stil there I think - just hidden from us at the moment.


why?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Link has been down all day - Do we live in China!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just to add..

Middlehursts tell me they have heard nothing about this.

Now I dont know whether this means UK cars are not involved, or that Nissan GB hasnt decided what to do yet.

Hopefully we'll actually get a proper answer from official channels sooner rather than later.

CC


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice;

Apperently this forum is monitored by Nissan permanently 

my post under the section 'technical' suddenly disappeared.
Why???

THe info I have is 100% correct, I wasn't told from our nissan spokesman we cannot talk about it!!

Sorry this was my ultimate GT-R place, but apparently the 'owners' of this community are not so independent ..

I do not mind to get a ban on this forum, mods do not even take the efforts starting a dialog

:thumbsup: for this action 
pfff


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

It happens when Forms are close to manufacturers. 

Hope the admin teams reintroduces the thread so we can see what you were talking about.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wildrover said:


> It happens when Forms are close to manufacturers.
> 
> Hope the admin teams reintroduces the thread so we can see what you were talking about.


or, as a minimum, explain themselves


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

To all the guys wanting THE info just visit my site:

http://www.nasmo.be/

Prolly they (mods) will delete the link so spread the word 
I will not be forced to censure!!!!


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> or, as a minimum, explain themselves


RIGHT I was expecting at least a pm but NOTHING

really lame .. I don't mind if they Ban me .. I did not do anything wrong


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Read the extract from the French GTR Forum and it is very interesting. Looks like official sanctioned information with no mention of the UK. Happy for the post to go if the information is incorrect - I'm sure the Admin team would PM me though and let me know.

From what I can see it effects non Satnav cars in Europe.

Translation from the French website:



> This recall relates to 56 vehicles in France and 350 in Europe. Reason Since the first deliveries, several engines broke in Europe without really d' explanation and to a weak mileage. After research and analyzes by the technicians in Japan, it appeared a problem on l' alloy composing the crankshaft bearings of the engines which take play and end up breaking. Who is concerned? Are concerned with this problem and this recall only the vehicles without GPS delivered between April and June 2009.
> 
> The cars will be transported to Amsterdam in a CHP especially dedicated to the changes of the engines. The cars will see all equipped d' an entirely new engine but also of all the peripherals. Radiator d' oil, etc… The complete procedure lasts 10 days, return ticket of the car included/understood.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Oh well*

I would 2nd the request for a list of affected vin numbers :nervous: now on another note , What a car :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

hello

How did you get this wildrover ? are you on the forum ?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, the removal of the link and the lack of any moderator comment re the same does nothing to remove concern about the "independence" of the forum from Nissan.

Doesn't come over too well mods.

D


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

In for the update from GTROC


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

up for answers.

If nissan wants to hide this...toooooo late.

This is just bad damage control.


Ps to nissan : you WILL have some bad press so get out and explain it yourself before rumours go crazy


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

My car is in for optimisation today so I did mention this breaking news to my HPC. They said they'd speak to Nissan GB and see if anything was being released. If anything new comes out of the woodwork I'll post it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

zeyd said:


> up for answers.
> 
> If nissan wants to hide this...toooooo late.
> 
> ...


Nissan got so much bad press,there it simply doesn´t matter anymore if more if it comes to daylight...:chuckle:


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

opcorn:

This should be interesting... can it beat my 11k thread?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

opcorn: for comments from all sides (Nissan, GTROC, gtr.co.uk)

:shy:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

It should be simple. State the problem, and the vehicles affected. Repair those involved and make sure you keep the owners of the affected vehicles happy with good comms and maybe a little sweetner. Recalls happen. Let's not turn this into something it isn't!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

waltong said:


> It should be simple. State the problem, and the vehicles affected. Repair those involved and make sure you keep the owners of the affected vehicles happy with good comms and maybe a little sweetner. Recalls happen. Let's not turn this into something it isn't!


Agreed. It should be that simple and it is with every other car forum i'm on.

But what gets me is the pulling of stuff with no explanation. Doesn't sit well with me to be honest. 

Why? Well my thoughts are if one of us has an issue down the line, is being a member of GTROC going to be a help or hindrance. Note i'm not confusing being a member of gtr.co.uk with being a member of GTROC (that's another issue)


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

waltong said:


> It should be simple. State the problem, and the vehicles affected. Repair those involved and make sure you keep the owners of the affected vehicles happy with good comms and maybe a little sweetner. Recalls happen. Let's not turn this into something it isn't!


Agree. And that is exactly what Nissan is doing as far as I know. The affected owners has, or will be contacted shortly. Nissan even explained the problem and what's being done. Not sure how much the HPCs know. especially in the UK as the RHD cars doesn't seem to be affected for some odd reason.

So it seems you UK guys don't have to worry.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Nissan got so much bad press,there it simply doesn´t matter anymore if more if it comes to daylight...:chuckle:




We'll see if mister clarkson find this funny


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Still no explanation of the mods / board owners WHY they removed my post ..

Or: they aren't aware by the fact this board is not only used by UK citizens ==> check your db logs
(it is not because UK cars aren't affected I cannot share it between other / many GT-R EU owners)

Or: They feel like god, and do not need to explain why!

Or: Money (Nissan) Talks :chuckle:


I don't get it, almost all the guys (like Evolution, myself and others) are still enthusiastic about the GT-R even after all the troubles (engine and transmission replacement)... keeping the car, loving it but hating the poor service of Nissan.

When I bought the car, they advertised with: VIP Buttler service, including pickup of the GT-R a replacement car stated a 350Z, you could even use this service for bookings etc ..
guess what .. it disappeared as well as my post.
With all the troubles I had not once did they offer to pick up my car, and a 350Z .. well euh perhaps I missed the 350Z badge on my Nissan Note :nervous:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

don't complain i had a pixo lol


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nas3damus said:


> When I bought the car, they advertised with: VIP Buttler service, including pickup of the GT-R a replacement car stated a 350Z, you could even use this service for bookings etc ..
> guess what .. it disappeared as well as my post.
> With all the troubles I had not once did they offer to pick up my car, and a 350Z .. well euh perhaps I missed the 350Z badge on my Nissan Note :nervous:


When they advertised it in germany they wrote: 

*Made for the racetrack,not the shoppingstreet....*

*True racingbrakes in a streetcar *

and all that other BS as we know now....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My Bad. The OP started two threads with the same title. Duplicates aren't allowed, so one was deleted. Here's what was in it, aside from the link to a foreign language forum.



> Some of you now of my problems and replacement of my engine;
> 
> Now tnx to a colleague who called me this morning that Nissan called him to say they will replace his engine as well, I was informed.
> So he was told that they started with France,
> ...



LOL at the pissing and moaning and conspiracy though.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for clarifying moleman

so this component, is it really likely to be different on Euro cars; looks like a pretty fundamental part of the engine ( I'm no expert.)


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive tried to tidy this up, if you want to continue the other discussion, please click here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130772-discussion-about-moderation-forum-impartiality-2.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

misters3 said:


> In for the update from GTROC


.... and it will be soon.

I've not posted on this thread as it has been discussed some time ago that there was an issue with a small number of cars. The issue has been discussed and it was pointed out Nissan are working on a thorough and extensive plan to deal with it. As soon as the details are released to us we will be happy to share them with everyone. However please remember this issue affects only a handful of the thousands of cars sold across Europe and, though very discomforting for thos affected, is something that the vast majority of people will not be affected by


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

OK Here is the full translation from the french forum (using google translate):

Nissan recalls a number of GT-R from today and over a period of three months to perform the complete replacement of the engine and its peripherals. 

This recall involves 56 vehicles in France and 350 in Europe. 

Reason 

Since the first deliveries, several engines have broken into Europe without real explanation and low mileage. 

After research and analysis by technicians in Japan, it became a problem on the alloy component of the pallia Crankshaft engines that take the game and eventually break. 

Who is affected? 

Are affected by this problem and this reminder that vehicles without GPS delivered between April and June 2009. 

Nissan West Europe has begun to warn customers one by one through the service dedicated GT-R and all persons affected by the recall have been prevented by next weekend. 

There is no need to contact your Nissan WE or CHP. 

Procedure and replacement engine 

Nissan WE will then remind the owners affected by this recall and appointment will be made for the removal and return of the car. 

The cars will be transported to Amsterdam in a CHP specifically dedicated to changing engines. 

The cars will be equipped with a brand new engine but also of all devices. Oil cooler, etc. ... 

The whole procedure lasts 10 days, return the car included. 

A new owner's manual will be given to replacing the engine with new revisions intervals calculated according to the mileage of the car. 

What to include 

- For those who have made engine modifications on their GT-R (turbo, outlet, injectors cobb): It is imperative to put everything behind before removal of the car. 

- For those who have changed the cat-back. (Y-pipe rear silencer ,...): You can leave your pieces in place, it poses no problem. 

- Expect to leave your car clean and with full fuel. Nissan will add the fuel before returning for the replacement of the engine requires that it can rotate and be tested on the road. 

Recovery and running 

Once your GT-R returned home, there should be a little running time. Less complex than the basic running because only the engine is concerned. 

- 500 km without exceed 3500 rpm 
- 500 km following without exceeding 5500 rpm 

No revision "after running" to predict. 

Finally 

Nissan takes its responsibilities largely by doing a recall of this magnitude and we (the GT-R Club and Forum members) appreciate the seriousness of the measure. 

The links between Nissan and WE Club we have been informed several weeks of this recall and thus to prevent and implement various activities from club members, Notament complicated the repatriation of some cars. 

I thank all members for their calm and understanding and I remain convinced that the quality of our relationship with Nissan is still grown. 

Patrice Girard - PDT GT-R Club France


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So France isn't in Europe now?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> So France isn't in Europe now?


Brilliant. Best news of the day! :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

So , is the inference, that UK cars are included?


.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It would be inapropriate of me to comment but I'd be happy to be sitting on the RHS of any car


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Very interesting! Seems like a positive response from Nissan. I hope it is only those particular cars ( sorry if you own one).
From the France response it seems as though Y - pipe is acceptable.
I really think that as Nissan ordered us to sign declarations on pick up of the car when we all collected them we should now be issued with a warranty with all its current amendments i.e. VDC off, transmission oil temperature etc.
The current warranty issue has been beaten to death on here, but still no official letter to hand. What if you werent on the forum?


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

You gotta love Google.....




paul__k said:


> OK Here is the full translation from the french forum (using google translate):
> 
> 
> Since the first deliveries, several engines have broken into Europe ...........:runaway:
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Comforting to see that extensive engine mods, e.g. turbos, injectors, Cobb etc have not excluded these particular engines from being replaced under the recall.

Potentially sets a good precedent for continued drivetrain warranty on modded cars if they fail for an OEM issue? 
Should definitely dampen down the "W" hysteria anyway. Nissan do know we mod the cars and under at least this circumstance, it does not mean the automatic and complete invalidation of the warranty.


----------

